# My GuHong now cuts 360 degs with ease



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

Ya it does.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

HOLY **** MAN! THATS SO OSSIM!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 22, 2010)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2010)

screenshot or it dint happen


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2010)

I need at least 1080 degrees of cutting to be able to speedcube properly.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I need at least 1080 degrees of cutting to be able to speedcube properly.



Yeah, but then. Hoo rly needs moar than 360 degs?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I need at least 1080 degrees of cutting to be able to speedcube properly.


I don't see how that's necesarry
anything over like 720 is just not needed.

Also, I think you're doing ur measuremence rong


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I need at least 1080 degrees of cutting to be able to speedcube properly.
> ...



I think u spelld messurmant and rong rong.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

think you spel'd gu*overratted cornercutting*hong rong.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

how do you read stickies?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2ez5Zn00qk


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2ez5Zn00qk[/youtube]
nub D:<


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 22, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> nub D:<



fixd


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 22, 2010)

amazing


----------



## vinylen (Aug 22, 2010)

holy crap! :Z


----------



## Lynrax (Aug 22, 2010)

That GuHoong is as awesoem as your avatar morten xd


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 22, 2010)

My storebougth can do this nubs


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2010)

You cheated


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 22, 2010)

ORANGINA

I drink it.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 22, 2010)

I need that cube. Now I will finally be able to solve without locking up!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 22, 2010)

That 360 degree celsius thing is exactly what the five awesome cubers are looking for. Mine only cuts 360 degrees fahrenheit...


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> You cheated


Yeah, I abused it.


----------



## Crossed (Aug 22, 2010)

My GuHong now cuts 360 slices with cheese


----------



## Shortey (Aug 22, 2010)

Crossed said:


> My GuHong now cuts 360 slices with cheese



That's just løyen.

(sp)


----------



## theace (Aug 22, 2010)

my storebought barely cuts 90


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 22, 2010)

360 isn't that hard. I have 360 degree reverse corner cutting in Fahrenheit.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 360 isn't that hard. I have 360 degree reverse corner cutting in Fahrenheit.



vid or didn't happen


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)

Did someone say...



Spoiler



360?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 22, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> ORGANGINA
> 
> I drink it.



No.

I really did not want Orangina to turn into this.
Especially not so fast.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 23, 2010)

IM BRACK
IM BRACK
IM BRACK


----------



## Truncator (Aug 23, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> IM BRACK
> IM BRACK
> IM BRACK


BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Aug 23, 2010)

My theoretical cube can cut 1440 degrees kelvin AND reverse corner cut 720 degrees Celsius. It can also glide 540 degrees fahrenheit with one flick.


----------



## Diniz (Aug 23, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> My theoretical cube can cut 1440 degrees kelvin AND reverse corner cut 720 degrees Celsius. It can also glide 540 degrees fahrenheit with one flick.



Degrees kelvin is just wrong..


----------



## heavypoly6 (Aug 23, 2010)

1337 [email protected] >:O


----------



## da25centz (Aug 23, 2010)

mine cutz cornerz wif a chainsawz


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 23, 2010)

Speedcubin.


----------

